# i dzieli nas już "najlitsza" ze ścian



## Roy776

Cześć wszystkim,

Może ktoś powiedzieć mi znaczenie słowa "najlitsza"? Zdanie jest z piosenki zespołu Bracia "Nad przepaścią", ale nie jestem pewny, czy jest poprawne słowo bo było napisane w tekstu piosenki, który znalazłem na internecie. Słowa jednak nie znalazłem nigdzie i dlatego zapytałem wczoraj przyjaciela, który jest rodowitym mówcą języka polskiego, ale on nie zna słowa. Czy może być błędnie napisane/słyszane?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


----------



## majlo

I think I know what it could mean but I won't venture a guess without further conext.


----------



## Roy776

Sadly, the sentence stands on its own in the song, but the lines before and after the sentence are as follows:

Dobrze zastanów zanim coś powiesz i
z siłą najcięższych dżiał tym jednym słowem
cały nasz świat zetrzesz w pył.
*(I dzieli nas już najlitsza ze ścian)*
I znów nie ufasz mi, i nic nie jestem wart, i nie wierzysz w żadne moje słowo.


----------



## LilianaB

I think it is _najlichsza_. I found the lyrics and they really have the word you mentioned. I don't know much about Polish music, or contemporary lyrics, so I can't really guarantee that this is what was meant, but I think so. 'Najlichsza ściana" -- najsłabsza. Lichy -- słaby.  A very thin wall.


----------



## Roy776

But would that really make sense in this context? After all, he's talking about a break-up with his girlfriend. It'd make sense to say "The thickest of walls seperates us", meaning "There's no way back". But a thin wall could be easily broken and therefore the relationship could easily be fixed, but this isn't the case.


----------



## mateo1114

In my humble opinion "Najlitszy" means solid and tough. Author of lyrics want to say that the wall,which is between them cannot be destroyed. It's no way to fix his/her relationship.
 I'm sorry for my terrible English.
By the way "Najlichszy" is opposite word to "Najlitszy".


----------



## LilianaB

If there such a word - _najlitszy_ in Polish? If there is this, it is really something new. There wasn't one in the past but new words do get created. What would the etymology of this word be? There is a word - _lity_ - like _cast iron_ -- it means _cast_. This adjective is descriptive not qualitative, so it does not go through gradation. I have never seen it in the superlative degree. Do you have this word in mind, from _lity_?


----------



## Roy776

mateo1114 said:


> In my humble opinion "Najlitszy" means solid and tough. Author of lyrics want to say that the wall,which is between them cannot be destroyed. It's no way to fix his/her relationship.
> I'm sorry for my terrible English.
> By the way "Najlichszy" is opposite word to "Najlitszy".



Nie ma za co przepraszać. Już widziałem o WIELE gorsze próby.  Już myślałem, że znaczy "solid". Wydało mi się pasować najlepiej. Jaka jest podstawowa forma tego przymiotnika? Może *lity*?

PS: Czy może być potoczne słowo/znaczenie?


----------



## mateo1114

Sądzę,że słowo najlitszy jest neologizmem bardziej występujący w poetyckich utworach. Lity skrótowo mówiąc oznacza  tworzący jednolitą zwartą masę. (Na przykład: lita skała, lity kamień kryształ, lite złoto, lite drewno). Chociaż "Pas lity" oznacza przetykany złotymi nićmi / dziergany złotem pas. W przypadku leśnictwa "lity/e/a" można przypisać danemu gatunkowi, które występuje w zwartych skupiskach. Na przykład Lite świerki. 
Odnoszę wrażenie,że słowo "najlitszy" ma w sobie poetycki wydźwięk. Z tym słowem nie spotkałem się w życiu codziennym. Nikt z moich znajomych nie korzystał z tego słowo. Z tego względu przypuszczam,że jest to typowe słownictwo przypisane literaturze i sztuce.


----------



## Roy776

mateo1114 said:


> Sądzę,że słowo najlitszy jest neologizmem bardziej występujący w poetyckich utworach. Lity skrótowo mówiąc oznacza  tworzący jednolitą zwartą masę. (Na przykład: lita skała, lity kamień kryształ, lite złoto, lite drewno). Chociaż "Pas lity" oznacza przetykany złotymi nićmi / dziergany złotem pas. W przypadku leśnictwa "lity/e/a" można przypisać danemu gatunkowi, które występuje w zwartych skupiskach. Na przykład Lite świerki.
> Odnoszę wrażenie,że słowo "najlitszy" ma w sobie poetycki wydźwięk. Z tym słowem nie spotkałem się w życiu codziennym. Nikt z moich znajomych nie korzystał z tego słowo. Z tego względu przypuszczam,że jest to typowe słownictwo przypisane literaturze i sztuce.



Dziękuję ci bardzo za wyjaśnienie. Pomaga mi bardzo 
Jeśli jest, jak mówisz, słowo poetyczne (o jeśli przynajmniej ma poetycki wydźwięk), to nie zaskakuje mnie, że nigdzie nie znalazłem słowa.


----------



## mateo1114

Nie ma sprawy 
W utworach autorstwa K. Nosowskiej (zespół Hey) można napotkać na tak zwane przeze mnie "poetyckie neologizmy".
Niemniej jednak jestem tylko uczniem liceum-co ja tam mogę wiedzieć.


----------



## LilianaB

I think Mateo is right - it might be just a poetic creation from the word _lity_ for the purpose of these lyrics. It is _słowo_ _poetyckie_, by the way. You just might want to know.


----------



## majlo

What do you mean by "it is słowo poetyckie"?

Of course lity is subject to gradation: lity - litszy - najlitszy. Life is not so stiff as grammar rules.


----------



## LilianaB

_Poetyckie _nie _poetyczne._ It might be in different degrees only in metaphorical use, I think. Could you say: cast more cast and most cast? I think the same is true about the Polish word, especilaly if used in refrence to metals. _Litsze złoto_? Could you say that?


----------



## mateo1114

> What do you mean by "it is słowo poetyckie"?



I believe LilianaB based on my conclusion relate to my opinion,which said that "najlitszej" is poetical to my ears.

If I made some mistakes in my post. I would be glad if someone correct for me


----------



## LilianaB

I only made a remark that it is _poetycki_, not _poetyczny_. At least this is what I know, because I think Roy wants to learn really good Polish. _Poetyczny_ gives some hits, when I checked it later, so I am really confused right now. _Poetycki_ at least is a better style, in my opinion.


----------



## mateo1114

Even "poetyckie słowo" sounds weird to me.  In this case I would like to give a little bit more variation. In my opinion "poetycki zwrót" or "środek poetyckiego wyrazu" is pretty much better expression than "poetyckie słowo". I mention this before I'm only pupil in High School. I can be wrong.


----------



## LilianaB

There is nothing wrong with _poetyckie słowo_. _Poetycki zwrot_ does not really have to be a word -- it could be the whole phrase. _Srodek poetycki_ is something else.


----------



## Roy776

LilianaB said:


> I only made a remark that it is _poetycki_, not _poetyczny_. At least this is what I know, because I think Roy wants to learn really good Polish. _Poetyczny_ gives some hits, when I checked it later, so I am really confused right now. _Poetycki_ at least is a better style, in my opinion.



I found poetyczny in the Wordreference dictionary, so I've been using it everytime I needed it up until now.


----------



## LilianaB

Ask some other people, but it does not sound too good to me, someone who lives in Poland and reads about literature a lot. As for słowo poetyckie, poetyckie użycie słowa, might be better.


----------



## majlo

I agree it should be "poetycki".


----------



## mateo1114

I bet on "środki poetyckiego wyrazu" as better variatons to "poetyckie słowo", because it is well-turned phrase and it doesn't change the meanings. During my Polish lessons in High Scholl I have never heard "poetyczne słowo" maybe it is used by little group of people. I think "poetyczny" is more corret than "poetyckie" in this case.



> *Neologizmy* (wyrazy nowo utworzone) – w obrębie języka poetyckiego tworzone są doraźnie, dla konkretnego utworu. Szczególnie wyrazistym środkiem wyrazu są neologizmy w poezji Bolesława Leśmiana, a w poezji najnowszej u Mirona Białoszewskiego. Neologizmy pełnią ważne funkcje: odświeżają język, decydują o zabarwieniu wyrazów, zmieniają znaczenie, np.
> _Ogród pana Błaszczyńskiego zielenieje na wymroczu,_
> _Gdzie się cud rozrasta w grozę i bezprawie._
> _Sam go wywiódł w nicości błyszczydłami swych oczu_
> _I utrwalił na podśnionej drzewom trawie._
> 
> źródło:http://polakna5.blox.pl/2007/10/Slowotworcze-srodki-stylistyczne.html


----------



## LilianaB

_Poetycki_ is definitely correct, in the literary circles, at least, and _poetyczny_ is questionable. My first impression was it was totally wrong. _Środki wyrazu poetyckiego_ are metaphores, hyperboles, personifications, etc.


----------



## mateo1114

LilianaB I have to agree with you in "poetycki" issue.
I found definitions in my dictionary.  According to its: "poetyczny- taki jak w poezji, przepojony poezją, pełen poezji, nastrojowy. Poetyczny sposób wyrażania, poetyczne słowa, poetyczne dusza, poetyczne opisy". Is seems to be correct variations even it is less popular than "poetycki" . 
Some kind of proof: http://www.sjp.pl/poetyczny


> _Środki wyrazu poetyckiego_ are metaphores, hyperboles, personifications


Please don't forget that neologism is numbered among "środki wyrazu poetyckiego". That's the reason I suggested this variation (I came to conclusion that "najlitszej" is soft of neologism). I confess that I can be wrong it this case.


----------



## LilianaB

I think _poetyczny_ might be just closer to _nastrojowy_, although I don't really know that word. I was convinced it was wrong, but maybe some people use it instead of _nastrojowy_. Related to poetry or poetics is "poetycki".


----------



## mateo1114

It is not definitely synonym of nastrojowy. I believe "poetyczny" is numbered among archaism but I am not sure about that. This explain why it's not well-know and favoured by most of the people.


----------



## LilianaB

Ok, I thought it did not exist in more contemporary language.


----------



## dreamlike

I see nothing wrong with "poetyckie słowo" and can hear myself saying it, but I'd never use "środek poetyckiego wyrazu" in a regular conversation or not even in a more formal setting, unless I wanted to be laughed at. This expression is best reserved for Polish lessons, and coming from the mouth of a teacher, not student. 

I've never heard "poetyczny", but I can see that dictionaries make mention of it, probably just for the sake of it, because no-one really uses it.


----------



## mateo1114

> This expression is best reserved for Polish lessons, and coming from the mouth of a teacher, not student.


I have given this expression in use to a essay, I guess. Lately I came across expression in conversations between two people. None of them wasn't teacher.  It depends on situations and personality. Some of people prefer use refined language.

I've never heard "poetyczny" also, that's why I assume this expressions is numbered among archaism. I agree that pretty little group of people uses this expressions.

I don't want to quarrel with someone about this case. If I'm wrong and mislead someone, I'm sorry.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, refined language is good provided that it's used when the situation calls for it, otherwise it might be a bit counterproductive. There's nothing to quarrel about, it's just that "środek poetyckiego wyrazu" is one of these wordings that would make me laugh when employed in a wrong setting. I think I'd be more likely to say "środek stylistyczny", which is a tad less formal, if I were to name this thing.


----------



## LilianaB

"Środki wyrazu poetyckiego" is a regular term -- not even too stilted or posh -- just a regular term from literary theory. I think students in the upper classes of elementary schools probably use it, when analyzing a poem -- just as an example.


----------



## dreamlike

No, it's way over the top for classes in elementary schools, but you're right - it's just a regular term from literary theory, one among many that would pass unnoticed there - but I'd advise against using it outside this setting, at least in a larger group of people, it might be seen as snobbish


----------



## majlo

I see nothing wrong with this expression and I'm sure that it's not true that nobody uses it. I can imagine myself use it even in an informal conversation/discussion.


----------



## dreamlike

That's fine, but please note that the moment you use the expression in question the conversation no longer qualifies as informal, at least in my opinion. I can conceive of it being used in the following context:

_Autor oszczędnie dysponuje środkami poetyckiego wyrazu, cechuje go kondensacja treści._


----------



## majlo

dreamlike said:


> That's fine, but please note that the moment you use the expression in question the conversation no longer qualifies as informal, *at least in my opinion*.\



It's good you added that part.  In my opinion it's not so straightforward.


----------



## dreamlike

I wasn't going to be dogmatic about this, because there's no room for dogmatism as far as languages go


----------



## kknd

dreamlike said:


> I see nothing wrong with "poetyckie słowo" and can hear myself saying it, but I'd never use "środek poetyckiego wyrazu" in a regular conversation or not even in a more formal setting, unless I wanted to be laughed at. This expression is best reserved for Polish lessons, and coming from the mouth of a teacher, not student.
> 
> I've never heard "poetyczny", but I can see that dictionaries make mention of it, probably just for the sake of it, because no-one really uses it.


that's wrong! dictionaries mention far less words than people use—even those considered by most of the language users as correct! so everything listed in dictionary should be considered valid!

as a matter of fact i would differentiate _poetycki_ and _poetyczny_ (something along poetic and poetical): first one would refer to anything connected with poetry or poets in general; second just to things/persons having quality of poetry; oh! found it—see here.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> What do you mean by "it is słowo poetyckie"?
> 
> Of course lity is subject to gradation: lity - litszy - najlitszy. Life is not so stiff as grammar rules.



Nie wszystkie przymiotniki stopniują się z użyciem sufiksów. Chociaż teoretycznie można by do nich doczepić końcówkę –szy i –jszy, to nikt tak nie mówi. O tym decyduje „uzus językowy”. Nie mówimy na przykład „stromszy/najstromszy”, tylko „bardziej/najbardziej stromy”. Podobnie jest z przymiotnikami „chory”, „uległy”, i wieloma innymi.
Ponadto przymiotnik „lity” ma znaczenie nie podlegające stopniowaniu, podobnie jak „cały”, „martwy”, „kamienny”, i wiele innych. Przymiotniki te wyrażają stan absolutny, a tego nie da się stopniować. Albo coś jest „lite” albo nie jest. 
Podsumowując: użycie słowa „najlitszy” to nieudany neologizm i kiepska polszczyzna.


----------



## dreamlike

kknd said:


> that's wrong! dictionaries mention far less words than people use—even those considered by most of the language users as correct! so everything listed in dictionary should be considered valid!
> as a matter of fact i would differentiate _poetycki_ and _poetyczny_ (something along poetic and poetical): first one would refer to anything connected with poetry or poets in general; second just to things/persons having quality of poetry; oh! found it—see here.


I didn't dismiss "poetyczny" as invalid - I said that in my experience no-one really uses it and most people are not familiar with the distinction that you have made. I wasn't, up until reading this thread, but I'll bear it mind from now on, if I'll ever happen to come across this word, which is rather unlikely. 



Ben Jamin said:


> Podsumowując: użycie słowa „najlitszy” to nieudany neologizm i kiepska polszczyzna.


A nauka języka polskiego przez zagłębianie się w taką wesołą twórczość to raczej chybiony pomysł.


----------



## BezierCurve

> A nauka języka polskiego przez zagłębianie się w taką wesołą twórczość to raczej chybiony pomysł.



Czy ja wiem... I tak, i nie. Dzięki takiej swobodnej twórczości:

1) można nauczyć się niechcący słów, form albo wyrażeń nieistniejących w "poprawnej" polszczyźnie

ale

2) dzięki takiemu eksperymentowaniu można "poczuć" niuanse, które nieosiągalne są poprzez konwencjonalne podręczniki.

Nosowska bawi się słowami w bardzo swobodny sposób i jej słuchacze są do tego przyzwyczajeni. Nie posunąłbym się do wystawiania jej oceny czy to "mocny" czy "słaby" neologizm. Czy "strawberry owocowe" są jeszcze dopuszczalną zabawą, czy już karygodnym przestępstwem przeciwko polszczyźnie?

Dlaczego mielibyśmy zniechęcać uczących się do np. "W malinowym chruśniaku" Leśmiana? Myślę, że wystarczy tylko zaznaczyć, że do takiej twórczości trzeba   podchodzić ostrożnie, jeżeli ma służyć nauce języka.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, you could definitely deepen your experience of Polish through reading works of such poets as Galczynski or Norwid. The other more contemporary things, like some lyrics, might be good to know -- just to know that such things exist. This is my personal opinion so don't blame if your opinion differs. Taste  is something very subjective. They have a lot of neologisms and things not really allowed by the grammar of the Polish language.


----------



## Roy776

BezierCurve said:


> Czy ja wiem... I tak, i nie. Dzięki takiej swobodnej twórczości:
> 
> 1) można nauczyć się niechcący słów, form albo wyrażeń nieistniejących w "poprawnej" polszczyźnie
> 
> ale
> 
> 2) dzięki takiemu eksperymentowaniu można "poczuć" niuanse, które nieosiągalne są poprzez konwencjonalne podręczniki.
> 
> Nosowska bawi się słowami w bardzo swobodny sposób i jej słuchacze są do tego przyzwyczajeni. Nie posunąłbym się do wystawiania jej oceny czy to "mocny" czy "słaby" neologizm. Czy "strawberry owocowe" są jeszcze dopuszczalną zabawą, czy już karygodnym przestępstwem przeciwko polszczyźnie?
> 
> Dlaczego mielibyśmy zniechęcać uczących się do np. "W malinowym chruśniaku" Leśmiana? Myślę, że wystarczy tylko zaznaczyć, że do takiej twórczości trzeba   podchodzić ostrożnie, jeżeli ma służyć nauce języka.



Jeśli probujesz uczyć się jakiegoś języka tylko po to, żeby znajomość  wystarcza za urlop, to może najlepiej ignorować takie słowa jak _najlitszy_, teksty  piosenek i poezję. Jednak tacy ludzie i tak nie interesują się takimi rzeczami. Ale gdy chcesz uczyć się języka po to, by umieć nim mówić do doskonałości, trzeba uczyć się tak wiele jak jest możliwe. Też mamy słowa jak "einzigster" (dosłownie: najjedynszy) w języku niemieckim. Oczywiście to niepoprawny neologizm. Poprawne byłoby "einziger" (jedyny). Trzeba znać słowo? Tak, oczywiście. Podczas gdy uczeń wie, że słowo jest neologizmem/niepoprawne i wie kiedy go użyć i kiedy nie, nie może być czymś złym znać je i tak. Co więcej, ja nie chcę uczyć się tylko języka formalnego, lecz też języka potocznego.
Musiałem powiedzieć to, przepraszam


----------



## majlo

Myślę, że BenJamin to najlitszy ekspert od polszczyzny na tym forum.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Myślę, że BenJamin to najlitszy ekspert od polszczyzny na tym forum.



Nie masz żadnych merytorycznych argumentów przeciwko moim, więc uciekasz się do drwiny? Wspaniała metoda dyskusji!


----------



## majlo

Otóż to. Zero argumentów z mojej strony. 

A jak ty rozpoznałeś, ze to rzekomo drwiny, to ja nie mam zielonego pojęcia.


----------



## BezierCurve

**Strawberry* były w piosence oczywiście *truskawkowe*, przepraszam.


----------

